# NS salutes the Veterans!!!



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like that, thanks for posting.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4999


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool paint scheme, weird looking rebuilt cab.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a nice paint scheme


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice....you're right cv - that is a wierd roof how it hangs over the front windows. Kind of like the "Mom's attic" on the Uhaul trucks.

It would be cool to kitbash this unit and make the specific roof as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool colors. Very symbolic tribute. Nicely done on their part.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Nice....you're right cv - that is a wierd roof how it hangs over the front windows. Kind of like the "Mom's attic" on the Uhaul trucks.
> 
> It would be cool to kitbash this unit and make the specific roof as well.


 
Neato paint job! :thumbsup:
I like patriotic themes.

I bet that cab overhang is really nice for reducing Sun glare.


----------

